# Lowrider bike of the yeat FOR SALE



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ok guys....just confermed that LADY DEATH is up FOR SALE.....> SOME STUFF HAS BEEN REMOVED LIKE, PUMP,CYLINDERS TURNTABLE,PEDALS AND CHAINGUARD THAT WAS PICKED UP BY JUSTDEEZ LAST YEAR...HE WILL THROW IN THE DISPLAY TOO...SO SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY.......NO PARTING OUT AT ALL..SO PM ME OR IF U KNOW THE ONWER CALL HIM...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good topic.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

How much is he asking for the bike


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bump for the homie ****.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pm me a price bro and location


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

whats the price


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Pm me...im not putting the price on here


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

should post pics of what the bike looks like now missing all those parts. And post a price.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post the price hate all this secret shit :ninja:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

whats the price


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HERES THE PRICE THAT U WINDOW SHOPPERS WANT.....7 grand for the bike....now for the serious buyers..pm me for the real price


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not worth it best to build ur own bike not some thing the manny really built


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup art whens ur next project coming out


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

**** sent me a pic of what the bikr looks like now. But cylindes are no longer on the bike either.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

why is he selling it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> **** sent me a pic of what the bikr looks like now. But cylindes are no longer on the bike either.


 looks like he took all the goodies off  but i know for sure he putting an old set of cylinders on the bike well good luck who ever buying the bike best 16 rad out there


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Clown Confusion said:


> why is he selling it


he focusing more on the trike he trying to go for the title again


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Not really


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Very nice bike, but $7000 is alot for a bike in this economy. Good luck on the sale ****


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

E.C. ROLO said:


> **** sent me a pic of what the bikr looks like now. But cylindes are no longer on the bike either.


too much for 3/4s of a bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

E.C. ROLO said:


> **** sent me a pic of what the bikr looks like now. But cylindes are no longer on the bike either.


From what's left this is the fair market value of everything broken down. Correct me if I'm wrong though cuz I think the crank, sprocket, and pedals are sold right cuz I dont see them on the bike in this pic:

Handlebars: $200
Forks: $200
Frame and fenders $300
Sissybar $150
Crank and sprocket $75
Wheels $250
Seat pan $175
Gooseneck: $20
Engraved box on back: $100
Seat post: $50
Fender Braces $75
Display: $300

TOTAL VALUE: $1895 (with crank and sprocket)

Not hating that's just my assessment if I was a guy on the street parting it out selling it to low ballers. The parts have been used and shown for over 6 years. While they're still nice looking that's what value I would put on everything.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice bike but for 1000 dollars more u can by spawn


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> From what's left this is the fair market value of everything broken down. Correct me if I'm wrong though cuz I think the crank, sprocket, and pedals are sold right cuz I dont see them on the bike in this pic:Handlebars: $200Forks: $200Frame and fenders $300Sissybar $150Crank and sprocket $75Wheels $250Seat pan $175Gooseneck: $20Engraved box on back: $100Seat post: $50Fender Braces $75Display: $300TOTAL VALUE: $1895 (with crank and sprocket)Not hating that's just my assessment if I was a guy on the street parting it out selling it to low ballers. The parts have been used and shown for over 6 years. While they're still nice looking that's what value I would put on everything.


That's true.... we never get what we put into these.... but hopefully for ***** case someone at a company or art gallery wants it because that's the only people that will prolly give him close to what he deserves on this bike...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> That's true.... we never get what we put into these.... but hopefully for ***** case someone at a company or art gallery wants it because that's the only people that will prolly give him close to what he deserves on this bike...


YOU were the low baller I had in mind when I made those prices :scrutinize:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Well **** knows I will trade him my Wagon for the bike just waiting on him to make a decision..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Nice bike but for 1000 dollars more u can by spawn


John just dropped the price of Spawn to 4500.00 just talked to him the other day..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Realy havent talked the homie for a wile thats one bike i would buy


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> YOU were the low baller I had in mind when I made those prices :scrutinize:


 Still too high.... hahahaRemember I had to deal with ballers on a budget on a car level... ballers that want a multicolor kandy paintjob show quality for 1500...


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Still too high.... hahahaRemember *I had to deal with ballers on a budget on a car level... ballers that want a multicolor kandy paintjob show quality for 1500*...


HaHaHa ain't that the truth... I tell them to do it themselves then


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> John just dropped the price of Spawn to 4500.00 just talked to him the other day..


 Any pics....


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Any pics....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


>


 I took that first pic in 99 in San Francisco.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

here are a few more pics of what the bike looks like now!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

TonyO said:


> From what's left this is the fair market value of everything broken down. Correct me if I'm wrong though cuz I think the crank, sprocket, and pedals are sold right cuz I dont see them on the bike in this pic:Handlebars: $200Forks: $200Frame and fenders $300Sissybar $150Crank and sprocket $75Wheels $250Seat pan $175Gooseneck: $20Engraved box on back: $100Seat post: $50Fender Braces $75Display: $300TOTAL VALUE: $1895 (with crank and sprocket)Not hating that's just my assessment if I was a guy on the street parting it out selling it to low ballers. The parts have been used and shown for over 6 years. While they're still nice looking that's what value I would put on everything.


All these prices are raw parts?? Why u even putting prices on here if u didnt build the bike..


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

And people..hes not asking 7....hes asking 4500 or best offers


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> All these prices are raw parts?? Why u even putting prices on here if u didnt build the bike..


Cause he has never built a bike before. He just buys them complete. Its a simple mistake.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

bring it raul..ill be seeing you later


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I took that first pic in 99 in San Francisco.


If I had that cookie picture I would post it :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Spanks said:


> All these prices are raw parts?? Why u even putting prices on here if u didnt build the bike..


Those are what the parts are worth now. The bike and parts are over 10 years old I remember seeing that bike when I first came out in 2000. Same frame from that year, since then he added murals and changed out some of the parts.

Who cares if I bought Lunch Money or not? I paid $2400 from it like it was in 2007 and made it a real contender again with another $12K worth of upgrades. So WTF does it matter? Parts are bought, sold, and recycled all the time the nature of the beast.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> Those are what the parts are worth now. The bike and parts are over 10 years old I remember seeing that bike when I first came out in 2000. Same frame from that year, since then he added murals and changed out some of the parts.Who cares if I bought Lunch Money or not? I paid $2400 from it like it was in 2007 and made it a real contender again with another $12K worth of upgrades. So WTF does it matter? Parts are bought, sold, and recycled all the time the nature of the beast.


dam now yall piss ! tony off lol...... dam u spent 12k on up grades where? i know u got a new frame,paint,wheels trim, murals, linvile parts ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

You mad bro?


TonyO said:


> Those are what the parts are worth now. The bike and parts are over 10 years old I remember seeing that bike when I first came out in 2000. Same frame from that year, since then he added murals and changed out some of the parts.Who cares if I bought Lunch Money or not? I paid $2400 from it like it was in 2007 and made it a real contender again with another $12K worth of upgrades. So WTF does it matter? Parts are bought, sold, and recycled all the time the nature of the beast.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lil Spanks said:


> bring it raul..ill be seeing you later


 you got it buddy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> If I had that cookie picture I would post it :|


 Google it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

cone_weezy said:


> dam now yall piss ! tony off lol...... dam u spent 12k on up grades where? i know u got a new frame,paint,wheels trim, murals, linvile parts ?


 Have you ever met Tony?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Have you ever met Tony?


 nope! just seen him twice vegas last yr and los mag actually i stood face to face with him in vegas when justdeez was talking to him but never said a word to him lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> dam now yall piss ! tony off lol...... dam u spent 12k on up grades where? i know u got a new frame,paint,wheels trim, murals, linvile parts ?


I spent more on a rush job on engraving and plating I had to do what I had to do to get it done bro. Don't forget display, upholstery... Everything adds up. I salvaged what I could from the old bike and made it aggressive. People said I was crazy that I didnt need to change out as much as I did but after 10 years of going to shows, learning the point system, and knowing what wins and what doesn't you get a sense of things after a while. They said Mike Lopez was crazy back in the day but I shit you not Casino Dreamin would STILL give a good title run for any bike out there 12 years later.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fuck what everyone else thinks. if he only wants 4500, its a damn good deal.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I spent more on a rush job on engraving and plating I had to do what I had to do to get it done bro. Don't forget display, upholstery... Everything adds up. I salvaged what I could from the old bike and made it aggressive. People said I was crazy that I didnt need to change out as much as I did but after 10 years of going to shows, learning the point system, and knowing what wins and what doesn't you get a sense of things after a while. They said Mike Lopez was crazy back in the day but I shit you not Casino Dreamin would STILL give a good title run for any bike out there 12 years later.


i would never pay for a rush job, well casino dreamin is a badass bike. but now if that bike still show. he would jusy place top three. for sure but remeber face parts are taking over. if he went a agaist mos or pinnacle he would lose , casino beat anyone on murals nodoubt. but his parts are beatable his display one the best display out there including wolverine,and freddy revenge


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fuck what everyone else thinks. if he only wants 4500, its a damn good deal.


Its a good deal for someone that wants a bike ready and done but if you want to build one from scratch correctly and a competitor to go against it you'll spend at least a good $7500. The bike is missing at least $2000 worth of parts now anyway. :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

How is the bike more aggressive?


TonyO said:


> I spent more on a rush job on engraving and plating I had to do what I had to do to get it done bro. Don't forget display, upholstery... Everything adds up. I salvaged what I could from the old bike and made it aggressive. People said I was crazy that I didnt need to change out as much as I did but after 10 years of going to shows, learning the point system, and knowing what wins and what doesn't you get a sense of things after a while. They said Mike Lopez was crazy back in the day but I shit you not Casino Dreamin would STILL give a good title run for any bike out there 12 years later.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> i would never pay for a rush job, well casino dreamin is a badass bike. but now if that bike still show. he would jusy place top three. for sure but remeber face parts are taking over. if he went a agaist mos or pinnacle he would lose , casino beat anyone on murals nodoubt. but his parts are beatable his display one the best display out there including wolverine,and freddy revenge


He would lose on body mods that's for sure but even though his parts are square twisted they're fully engraved and that costs a ton of cash to engrave square twisted parts that's why nobody does it, not even on cars or trucks. To think that it took 6 or 7 years for other bikes to finally get up to his level is still amazing in itself though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> Its a good deal for someone that wants a bike ready and done but if you want to build one from scratch correctly and a competitor to go against it you'll spend at least a good $7500. The bike is missing at least $2000 worth of parts now anyway. :dunno:


im confused, are you defending a 4500 price tag, or against it?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> How is the bike more aggressive?


If you don't see the difference in Lunch Money 2007 and Lunch Money 2010 I can't help you there buddy. The two versions are night and day, there's at least a 40 point margin between the two versions. 2007 did what it had to do to win but RE and Mexica stepped up their game a lot and deserved their titles so LM 2007 needed a massive overhaul to compete.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> im confused, are you defending a 4500 price tag, or against it?


I would say it all depends on the buyer, to some its worth it to others its not and to me its not. If I didn't own TNT I'd probably buy it because I didnt have the means to do it back then but now I have everything I need at my disposal so I can build my own now.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TonyO said:


> If you don't see the difference in Lunch Money 2007 and Lunch Money 2010 I can't help you there buddy. The two versions are night and day, there's at least a 40 point margin between the two versions. 2007 did what it had to do to win but RE and Mexica stepped up their game a lot and deserved their titles so LM 2007 needed a massive overhaul to compete.


 We can talk about it when you come to woodland.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

socios b.c. prez said:


> We can talk about it when you come to woodland.


Ok and you can tell me how I'm wrong, that I should have left Lunch Money alone and gone for 3rd place TOTY.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

TonyO said:


> From what's left this is the fair market value of everything broken down. Correct me if I'm wrong though cuz I think the crank, sprocket, and pedals are sold right cuz I dont see them on the bike in this pic:
> 
> Handlebars: $200
> Forks: $200
> ...



TonyO knows what he is talking about so part it out!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TonyO said:


> Its a good deal for someone that wants a bike ready and done but if you want to build one from scratch correctly and a competitor to go against it you'll spend at least a good $7500. The bike is missing at least $2000 worth of parts now anyway. :dunno:


thats how i see it compared to Storm youre almost robbing yourself buying Lady of Death


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> TonyO knows what he is talking about so part it out!


 not really they still in great shape the prices he posted up. is not even close , how bout make the same parts on lady death and see how much it cost makig the parts , enraving my hernan and two tone all that takes time. that was no rush project for **** i say the parts are worth more what tony post on the prices seat alone was alot work and time and money


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> not really they still in great shape the prices he posted up. is not even close , how bout make the same parts on lady death and see how much it cost makig the parts , enraving my hernan and two tone all that takes time. that was no rush project for **** i say the parts are worth more what tony post on the prices seat alone was alot work and time and money


True it would cost more to replicate the parts from scratch but we're talking this bike has won him money, he's been in magazines, its well known so its not like you can ask full retail price on them as they are. Its just the value of depreciation. that's why Lunch Money 2007 cost $10k to build, sold for $4500 and sold again for $2400. You never get what you put into them


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> True it would cost more to replicate the parts from scratch but we're talking this bike has won him money, he's been in magazines, its well known so its not like you can ask full retail price on them as they are. Its just the value of depreciation. that's why Lunch Money 2007 cost $10k to build, sold for $4500 and sold again for $2400. You never get what you put into them


 yeah but he not asking for a full refund he selling it for what he know it worth and the quality work speaks for it self most people dont get all the cash back cause it either rusted poor plating or been use off of someone else bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> yeah but he not asking for a full refund he selling it for what he know it worth and the quality work speaks for it self most people dont get all the cash back cause it either rusted poor plating or been use off of someone else bike


It is what it is I'm sure he'll sell it to a club member and they'll either do it justice and finish it up nice or do it injustice and put garbage parts on it :nosad:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> It is what it is I'm sure he'll sell it to a club member and they'll either do it justice and finish it up nice or do it injustice and put garbage parts on it :nosad:


naw he going to keep it in the club if it didnt sale , i would hate to see someone buy it and put gay ass random bike parts on it make me not wanna look at it anymore your right it is what it is part are still clean and will beat most bike parts dont care if there 15 yrs old bike parts, bike will still do some damage at shows


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> fuck what everyone else thinks. if he only wants 4500, its a damn good deal.


 Ur next buddy


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I took that first pic in 99 in San Francisco.


 Your about 2 years off on that pic bro thats the year i took second sweapstake under spawn my bike was right next to his


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Still too high.... hahahaRemember I had to deal with ballers on a budget on a car level... ballers that want a multicolor kandy paintjob show quality for 1500...


 I have had alot of people like that too, LOL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

wet-n-wild said:


> I have had alot of people like that too, LOL


 Hahaha ain't it crazy thou bro?? I kno times are hard but the materials don't get cheaper cuz the people are broke....Just write a complete materials list, including tape, paper, degreaser ect.. and see how their face changes...haha


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

If I wasnt going back overseas and I had the time I'd buy em all. the condition of it, is pristine and not to mention the history. Speaking first hand and knowing I paid the prices I did for all blue crush's work, for all my parts from start to finish. its more than a fair price. good luck with the sale. If it ever gets parted out, hit me up I know the parts I want off it and I'm cash in hand ready, I have no problem paying the price for top quality. after all it falls back on the old saying 'One's man garbage is another man's treasure" What's worth alot to one person, might not be as much to someone else.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

GOT THE MESSAGE FROM **** ,HATE TO BREAK YALL HEART LADY DEATH IS. SOLD !!! IT HEADING TO TEXAS SOON!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> GOT THE MESSAGE FROM **** ,HATE TO BREAK YALL HEART LADY DEATH IS. SOLD !!! IT HEADING TO TEXAS SOON!


:thumbsup: Congrats on the sale ****!!


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Kool shit congrats.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats on the sale ****!!


X2 hope it goes to a good home


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

yes frankie it going to a good home ..... also check out classifed thread he selling a display for $200.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

i think i know who got it? text ya ina minute. thanks 4 the heads up on the display checkin it now


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hahaha ain't it crazy thou bro?? I kno times are hard but the materials don't get cheaper cuz the people are broke....Just write a complete materials list, including tape, paper, degreaser ect.. and see how their face changes...haha


 LOL, so true. You can't do it to make a living painting I just paint because I like it but I'm not going to pay for the paint job. I can make more in one day at work on overtime the what make off a paint job.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :thumbsup: Congrats on the sale ****!!


 X2, can't wait to see what the new owner does with it.


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

Staying in the club?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

ripsta85 said:


> Staying in the club?


 yeah it staying in the club where it belongs


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

dammit i gotta quit spending money


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> dammit i gotta quit spending money


haha i thought it was you for a minute, i figured you wanted the bike to match the chain guard you got


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Didn't u get chainguard pump n cylinders.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> haha i thought it was you for a minute, i figured you wanted the bike to match the chain guard you got


 right! danny ballin out of control lol he should of brought it


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> Didn't u get chainguard pump n cylinders.


 naw he just got the chainguard after the supershow last yr and burn off with it lol, pump and cylinders are the two piece **** didnt want to sell so he kept them.


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Any recent pics of this bike? Is it still for sale? How much? That reply didnt come out right I meant the purple one...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

raiderhater719 said:


> Any recent pics of this bike? Is it still for sale? How much? That reply didnt come out right I meant the purple one...


i think spawn still for sale no one hasnt brought it i dont have any recent pics just old ones, but there all the same


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you know who has it tell him to hit me up please thanx bro


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> i think spawn still for sale no one hasnt brought it i dont have any recent pics just old ones, but there all the same


 I heard someone bought the dump **** had for the bike


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

casper805 said:


> I heard someone bought the dump **** had for the bike


 that i didnt know about ,but forsure he keeping the pump,clyinders, crank and a few other lil thing, but i heard the new owner going to do some upgrade for lady death for next yr season well see how that turns out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> dammit i gotta quit spending money


I still got a fully engraved gold plated Finest Kreations plaque, lowrider history right there I might sell someday :biggrin:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I still got a fully engraved gold plated Finest Kreations plaque, lowrider history right there I might sell someday :biggrin:


 25 shipped?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

up for graBS STILL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

cone_weezy said:


> 25 shipped?


I paid $300 so :nono: 

Its fully engraved by Ricky Low. He's no longer with us :angel: but he was top dog in bike engraving back in the day.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lil Spanks said:


> up for graBS STILL


Nobody wants to grab your ass cochino stop putting it out there like that :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

TonyO said:


> I paid $300 so :nono: Its fully engraved by Ricky Low. He's no longer with us :angel: but he was top dog in bike engraving back in the day.


 lol just messing with u .... no need to school me im not a newbie i know who engraved it yes ricky low is one of the best engraver from texas sad that he gone


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

Lil Spanks said:


> up for graBS STILL


 u so late deal was closed and heading to texas,but remain in the club


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

TonyO said:


> I paid $300 so :nono: Its fully engraved by Ricky Low. He's no longer with us :angel: but he was top dog in bike engraving back in the day.


 Oh its engraved?.... 30 bucks..... and that offer, for me, is pretty good...Paypay ready


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

casper805 said:


> I heard someone bought the dump **** had for the bike


just post the pic


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TonyO said:


> I still got a fully engraved gold plated Finest Kreations plaque, lowrider history right there I might sell someday :biggrin:


mehh, should have went lower on the price a couple years ago. might have jumped on it. 

but probably not now. thinking about getting rid of alot of my stuff.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> mehh, should have went lower on the price a couple years ago. might have jumped on it.
> 
> but probably not now. * thinking about getting rid of alot of my stuff*.


like what, text me what ya thinkin?- I know you got a bunch a good stuff way deep down in the crates:scrutinize:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> like what, text me what ya thinkin?- I know you got a bunch a good stuff way deep down in the crates:scrutinize:


who knows. maybe a couple of my schwinns (26" typhoon, 16" stingray, 12" tiger) random china parts, set of chrome 13's, carbon fiber hoods, custom roll cage, you know...... just the usual shit


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

Stilo-G said:


> just post the pic


 Shhh it's a secret


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*yep....it is sold...*


----------

